# Lasell-Captain



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Captain*

*Summary:* The Captain of the Lasell-Mount Ida College Police is a uniformed supervisory position. The position requires a flexible work schedule that includes days, evenings and/or overnights as required to meet the supervisory needs of the police department. The Captain will serve as the operational manager of the department and assist in managing the day to day operations of the Lasell-Mount Ida College Police Department. They will be on call for emergencies and other critical situations. The Police Captain reports directly to the Chief of Police
The duties include but are not limited to:

Overall supervision of department operations and activities
Supervision of the patrol, investigation and communications divisions
Managing department training programs
Planning, organizing and directing law enforcement activities
Assigning work and coordinating the scheduling of personnel
Preparing performance evaluations
Disciplining and/or recommending discipline of personnel
Acting as the designee of the Chief of Department as required
Working with the community to help identify, prevent and resolve issues related to overall public safety
Developing, maintaining and revising department policies and procedures
Additional duties as determined necessary by the Chief of Department
The ideal candidate must have excellent written and oral communications skills. They should have a proven track record in building morale and enhancing the abilities of those they have supervised. They must have the ability to function and respond effectively and efficiently to problems and situations that occur in the normal course of duty and especially during rapidly evolving emergency situations. They must have the ability to initiate and support innovation and ideas with creativity, flexibility, responsiveness and focus.

*Minimum Requirements:* Successfully completed the State, Municipal or SSPO Campus Police Academy. Bachelor's degree or an equivalent combination of education and experience as determined by the Chief of Police). Demonstrated experience as a supervisor at the rank of lieutenant or higher in a law enforcement setting for a minimum of five years.
*How to Apply:* Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until position is filled. Please forward a letter of interest, current resume, and 3 references to: *[email protected]*. Please put "Captain Position Application" in the Subject line of the email.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

$?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Not stated. I'm sure if I did some digging I could come up with something. I've been job searching for a friend/former co-worker/retired cop who is looking for dispatch jobs around and keep finding OTHER things.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Ha. No digging necessary. Not ready to take the leap yet, but Captain has a certain ring to it.


----------

